
NASA just announced in a blog post that SLS will cost 30% more - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/nasa-just-announced-in-a-blog-post-that-sls-will-cost-30-more/
======
the_hoser
Whatever it takes to keep those key congresspeople happy, I guess.

